# Eneos racing Oil



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

Does anyone know if this is fully synthetic? No hybrid dino mix. They like many state it is fully synthetic.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Eneos racing Oil (ChinkyVdub)*

There was a thread started on a different board about six months ago that I participated in. Said thread was launched by what turned out to be an Eneos employee (or close affiliate), and as much as the rest of us kept showing him that the VOA and UOA results of this overpriced oil pointed to a Group III hydrocracked crude oil, he kept insisting that his oil was superior to everything else under the Sun. Um-hmmm.
After several months of arguing back and forth, one poster tallied all of the less than stellar Eneos UOAs that had shown up on BITOG and presented him with that info. The good news is that he went away. To where? I have no idea, but I hope it ain't here.








Long story short, it's a high priced boutique oil that isn't any better (and in many ways worse) than the established players (i.e. Mobil, Motul, Elf, Pentosin, Castrol...). Personally, I wouldn't run it in any of my cars even if they gave me the stuff for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Modified by shipo at 11:07 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Eneos racing Oil (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_There was a thread started on a different board about six months ago that I participated in. Said thread was launched by what turned out to be an Eneos employee (or close affiliate), and as much as the rest of us kept showing him that the VOA and UOA results of this overpriced oil pointed to a Group III hydrocracked crude oil, he kept insisting that his oil was superior to everything else under the Sun. Um-hmmm.
After several months of arguing back and forth, one poster tallied all of the less than stellar Eneos UOAs that had shown up on BITOG and presented him with that info. The good news is that he went away. To where? I have no idea, but I hope it ain't here.








Long story short, it's a high priced boutique oil that isn't any better (and in many ways worse) than the established players (i.e. Mobil, Motul, Elf, Pentosin, Castrol...). Personally, I wouldn't run it in any of my cars even if they gave me the stuff for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

_Modified by shipo at 11:07 PM 6-3-2008_

do you think you have the link to the post. Im reading up on it.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Eneos racing Oil (ChinkyVdub)*

Sorry, I didn't keep any links so I'll need to remember were the thread was and go hunting for it. I may or may not find it.
FWIW, during the discussion last year I visited the BITOG site quite a few times and did my own searches on the Eneos oil in the general discussion forums as well as in the UOA and VOA areas, and that is where the real meat is anyway. Just navigate to the following link, change the scope of the date search (it defaults to today only), and then add "eneos" in the key word search area, and away you go.








http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...earch


----------

